# can i use Dish DVR 625 as cable DVR?



## NoZe (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Dish DVR 625 that I've had for a couple of years, but now I've moved overseas where I don't have access to Dish Network. I do have cable television though...I was wondering if I could hook up the DVR to my cable box and record programs without using it as a satellite receiver?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No - you can only view / record Dish programming on a Dish receiver.

To do what you're asking - you need something like a Tivo.


----------

